# Hindi/Urdu: bazriyaa (बज़रिया)



## lafz_puchnevala

Hi,

Meaning and simple sentence needed in the context of 'by way of'. Feel free to suggest appropriate contexts if the one I have come up with is wrong.

Thanks!


----------



## Qureshpor

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Hi,
> 
> Meaning and simple sentence needed in the context of 'by way of'. Feel free to suggest appropriate contexts if the one I have come up with is wrong.
> 
> Thanks!



No, you provide the context. And the sooner you start doing it, the sooner the various debates will stop! And where is the Hindi meaning for it? Is it Urdu or Hindi or both?


----------



## Alfaaz

As QP and others have mentioned, you have to provide context. Members wouldn't want to get in trouble for answering your questions (as according to forum rules, questions without context aren't supposed to be answered)! You can find some sort of text online in Google by entering the words in Hindi script....probably...

بذریعہ: by way (of), by means (of), through; by reason of; 

In Hindi, you would probably use: "ke madheum se".....?

May I suggest that for future threads you make the title something like "Urdu to Hindi" so this way Urdu members won't say "this is an Urdu word" and Hindi speakers will not say that "this is not a Hindi word"....this is just a suggestion after seeing the replies on your posts by Urdu and Hindi speaking members....!  You yourself said that your teacher gave you a list of "Urdu words"...


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

Some simple sample usage will be very helpful... Would this then be similar to 'ke zariye'?


----------



## Alfaaz

> Some simple sample usage will be very helpful... Would this then be similar to 'ke zariye'?


Yes; 
Meaning in Urdu/synonyms: وسیلے سے، وساطت سے۔
wasiile se, wasaatat se

Woh bazaria'h jahaaz kal mulk wapas pauhanch rahe hain. 
They are returning/arriving to their country tomorrow by air (plane).


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

Can I interchange 'jahaaz' and 'bazariah' ie.'Woh jahaaz bazaria'h kal mulk wapas pauhanch rahe hain.' 

In Hindi one can say 'jahaaz ke dwaaraa' to mean by/through plane...


----------



## BP.

lafz_puchnevala said:


> ... Would this then be similar to 'ke zariye'?


I feel it will be identical.



lafz_puchnevala said:


> Can I interchange 'jahaaz' and 'bazariah' ie.'Woh jahaaz bazaria'h kal mulk wapas pauhanch rahe hain.'
> ...


I'm afraid you can't. What you can do is use the alternative construction you provided in the quote above.

And I'd replace the word jahaaz in Alfaz's example to tayyaarah. I've always understood the former as ship.


----------



## marrish

BelligerentPacifist said:


> And I'd replace the word jahaaz in Alfaz's example to tayyaarah. I've always understood the former as ship.


It's not only you who's understood it as a ship.


----------



## BP.

^Still, I have to allow for possibility in my speech, I can't possibly speak for everybody and certainly have no official authority to speak for a language!

Anyway, a jahaaz is a ship, and a hawaa2ii jahaaz an airship, which has carried over to be used as aeroplane too since we no longer have zeppelins floating around.


----------



## marrish

lafz_puchnevala said:


> In Hindi one can say 'jahaaz ke dwaaraa' to mean by/through plane...



Surprisingly this has slipped out of the attention of Hindi experts so let me give it a try:

Apart from the fact that Hindi uses _vimaan_ for an airplane (the register which would use _dwaaraa_), *one can't say 'jahaaz ke dwaaraa' in Hindi*.

'by plane' is _'vimaan se', 'hawaa'ii jahaaz se'_;
'through plane' - very mysterious, really - maybe like in 'I walked through the plane and I didn't find her'?

*As a matter of interest, the word which you are enquiring about (बज़रिया) means 'a market place' in Hindi.*


----------



## BP.

marrish said:


> ...
> 'by plane' is _'vimaan se', ..._


And in our parts, '_bimaan _see'!


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

marrish said:


> Surprisingly this has slipped out of the attention of Hindi experts so let me give it a try:
> 
> Apart from the fact that Hindi uses _vimaan_ for an airplane (the register which would use _dwaaraa_), *one can't say 'jahaaz ke dwaaraa' in Hindi*.
> 
> 'by plane' is _'vimaan se', 'hawaa'ii jahaaz se'_;
> 'through plane' - very mysterious, really - maybe like in 'I walked through the plane and I didn't find her'?
> 
> *As a matter of interest, the word which you are enquiring about (बज़रिया) means 'a market place' in Hindi.*



Yup, you are right...felt it sounded kind of odd after posting it. In that case 'jahaaz ke zariye' would also not fit into this context exactly.
Also, is 'bazriyaa' plural for 'bazaar' or something, never heard that word used in Hindi in that context...


----------



## marrish

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Yup, you are right...felt it sounded kind of odd after posting it. In that case *'jahaaz ke zariye' would also not fit into this context exactly.*
> Also, is 'bazriyaa' plural for 'bazaar' or something, never heard that word used in Hindi in that context...


_
*bajariyaa*_* - is a dialectical, or, if you want, rustic form of Urdu baazaar. Note that bajariyaa is feminine whereas baazaar masculine.*
*On the contrary, jahaaz ke zarii3e is very good Urdu. jahaaz se too! What member Alfaaz suggested in post #2 is right, in Hindi के माध्यम से ke maadhyam se is used instead of ke zarii3e.
*


----------



## flyinfishjoe

It should be noted that_ ke zariye_ can be used in Hindi as well. For example:

इस विभाग ने अपने वेबसाइट पर इंटरनेट _के ज़रिये_, और साथ ही मोबाइल फ़ोन से जीपीआरएस (GPRS) या एसएमएस (SMS) _के ज़रिये_ भी रेल टिकट बुकिंग कराने की सुविधा उपलब्ध कराने में पथप्रदर्शक का काम किया है
From the Hindi Wikipedia article on IRCTC.


----------



## Faylasoof

flyinfishjoe said:


> It should be noted that_ ke zariye_ can be used in Hindi as well. For example:
> 
> इस विभाग ने अपने वेबसाइट पर इंटरनेट _के ज़रिये_, और साथ ही मोबाइल फ़ोन से जीपीआरएस (GPRS) या एसएमएस (SMS) _के ज़रिये_ भी रेल टिकट बुकिंग कराने की सुविधा उपलब्ध कराने में पथप्रदर्शक का काम किया है
> From the Hindi Wikipedia article on IRCTC.


 Yes! _ke zariye _is used in Hindi!


----------



## Faylasoof

marrish said:


> _
> *bajariyaa*_* - is a dialectical, or, if you want, rustic form of Urdu baazaar. Note that bajariyaa is feminine whereas baazaar masculine.*
> *On the contrary, jahaaz ke zarii3e is very good Urdu. jahaaz se too! What member Alfaaz suggested in post #2 is right, in Hindi के माध्यम से ke maadhyam se is used instead of ke zarii3e.
> *


 *I've heard bazaar used as feminine too! True enough bajariyaa is bucolic! One also hears **बज़रिया bazariyaa to mean the same! **Agree that* * jahaaz ke zarii3e is perfectly good Urdu!*


----------



## bakshink

> It should be noted that_ ke zariye_ can be used in Hindi as well. For example:
> 
> इस विभाग ने अपने वेबसाइट पर इंटरनेट _के ज़रिये_, और साथ ही मोबाइल फ़ोन से जीपीआरएस (GPRS) या एसएमएस (SMS) _के ज़रिये_ भी रेल टिकट बुकिंग कराने की सुविधा उपलब्ध कराने में पथप्रदर्शक का काम किया है
> From the Hindi Wikipedia article on IRCTC.



In place of इंटरनेट _के ज़रिये_, you can say 'internet se' OR internet 'ke maadhyam se'.....


----------



## marrish

I think you will say InT*a*rneT, hahaha...


----------

